# Creating "green wall" on side yard, Arborvitaes or something else?



## nutshellml (Dec 14, 2015)

Afternoon all…

I’m looking to do some landscaping work in the backyard to create more privacy, I’m in NY/NJ area. I have a row of Arborvitaes Green Giants along my rear property line, they are about 30’ tall. I want to do something similar on the side yard about 58’ run, but not green giants. I plan on putting in a black mesh fence 4’ tall, and wanted to plant Arborvitaes vs. putting in a white vinyl fence 6’. I don’t mind buying young plants and waiting for the growth…
My questions would be:
1)	What species of arborvitaes would you recommend? My old neighbor had emerald greens with black mesh fence and now years later it looks amazing and private.
2)	If Emerald Greens, what is the recommended spacing between them 2’ or 2.5’?
3)	If NOT emerald Greens, what other options are there that have a quicker growth rate?
4)	Any recommendations as to when to buy? Wait until end of fall?

Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you have full sun...or 1/2 day shade or.....? How tall a shrub do you need for privacy....6 feet, 8 feet ? Does Photinia grow in your area ? Would you consider clumping (not running) bamboo ?


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 14, 2015)

Cedrus said:


> Do you have full sun...or 1/2 day shade or.....? How tall a shrub do you need for privacy....6 feet, 8 feet ? Does Photinia grow in your area ? Would you consider clumping (not running) bamboo ?


I would say in that area I get about a good 4-5 hrs of sun. I would want at least 8' if not more (again, don't mind waiting years for it), that was my reason for not going w/ 6'6" white vinyl fencing. Basically because standing on my deck no privacy. But if I had 8-12', that would be alot better.

I'm in Northern NJ, not sure about Photinia and don't want bamboo.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Probably you would not use your deck in the winter ?? So how about some deciduous fast growing hybrid poplars ? 3 ft a year with water and fertilizer


----------



## bondra76 (Apr 21, 2016)

I put some techny arbovitae in last year. I just preferred their shape - somewhat in between a column arborvitae and a giant.

The only thing I don't like about the techny is that they seem to grow pretty slow.

I've also been looking at some Rose of Sharon as possibilities as well - or even as temporary privacy until my trees and technys mature.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I planted 500 emerald greens on 3 different properties in the Spring of 2005. I was looking to create a "wall". I had two rows, 2' apart, and I spaced the trees 2' apart as well, staggering the rows. I pulled lines, put a long tape alongside the line, and put a flag on each mark. I had a guy behind my tractor placing a 6" auger right on the mark and the holes were lined up perfectly.

I planted the trees, which I believe were about 1' tall at the time, bare root. I unrolled landscape fabric over them, cutting x's out as I went. I put a soaker hose on the landscape fabric and buried everything in mulch. I abandoned the soaker hose. I watered them a few times the first year, but I think the weed control and insulation of the mulch is the key.

I'll attach some photos of a 200' long hedgerow. A tenant caught it on fire recently and burned up 75 of them.


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 14, 2015)

@cleveman that's exactly what I'm looking to do, just not two rows. Single row along a chainlink fence. Also, thinking to get them a little bigger than 1', maybe 4-5' range. I know it will cost more, hopefully waiting for Fall will get me little better deal. My run is about 50-60', so figuring about 30 plants.


----------



## Flashover (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a row of emerald green in my backyard. I really like the true green color. Love them. A few things I learned...

1. When you purchase them, be aware of the main feeder, or top. I have a few that have separated at the top and they are starting to "weep" if you will. These are the trees I bought from big box home center. I tie them together and it helps. I have 3 or 4 from a garden center and they are definitely better quality. Buy them from a garden center. 

2. Only shape them, don't trim too much. I learned that the hard way. The green doesn't go very deep into the tree. 

3. My buddy had over 80 in his yard and lost many of them to a disease or something. He chose not to treat it and he paid for it. It's normal for some small brown spots, but if it starts taking over the shrub, remove it before it spreads.

4. I spaced mine 3' apart, but 2.5 feet based on the height you are looking for will obviously provide privacy faster. Once you reach the desired height, just top them. My buddy did this and he said they won't grow higher, but will still fill out.

5. I have added dirt to mine several times in 12 years or so. They seem to eat dirt. If you don't, they will fall over in high winds. 

6. I knock the heavy snow off mine. It can do damage.

There is some maintenance involved, but the payoff is a beautiful, natural privacy hedge that should last years. My neighbors are 30 years strong.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Dec 9, 2016)

Be sure to leave enough room between the tree and fence. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have euonymus along our side yard on both sides. They grow thick and
full and provide wonderful privacy all year long... I pulled this pic off the net ...
Ours are very tall. I'll look for some pics of our euonymus.
A lot of them we started our selves. They are nowhere all big and tall
monsters and provide 100 percent privacy. 

From the net... I love my neighbors, but don't want to see them from our
deck which is three feet off the ground. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

On the left side of our yard. Acuba is another thick and very dense shrub
that we have planted along the fence line.
The Acuba is growing in back of the arbour.

If you like cardinals, they love the euonymus to build their nests in.
The cardinal fledglings don't fly out out of the nest, they hop out
and hop along the shrubs all day long for weeks. It's wildly entertaining.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

Before you buy your plants..pull some out of their containers and look at the roots. Hopefully, they are substantial and were not recently re-potted from a smaller container....and you are paying full price for a lesser plant/root structure. You can dicker the price down....maybe.

Some folks make the mistake of plopping them into their holes without gently pulling the roots out of their circular position and straightening them out and down...into the hole. 

Don't forget to scarify the glazed surface of the new hole....if it comes to that.


----------

